# Eclipse 8052 comp set



## JsUltimateSounds (Nov 29, 2011)

what do you think of the Eclipse 8052 comp set?
i have 2 sets, i want to mount 1 set in the kicks and 1 set in (mid)door and (tweet) in a-pillar of an 88 porsche 944


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Well, since you have them the best bet is to hook up a set and have a listen. that will give you your answer. nobody can tell you what you will like, and since you have them it will be easy to find out. as far as using two sets up front, i don't recommend it. you will have some issues with both running. For sound quality one set. if all you want to do is get insanely loud then by all means run both. hope that helps.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

The Eclipse 8042, 8052 and 8062 sets are probably the best drivers that they ever sold. Both the mid and tweeter in those sets is made by Vifa, I think crossover frequency is about 3800hz on that set. 

I run 2 sets of 8061 midbass and a pair of 8060 tweeters (the drivers that made a 8062 component set) in my daily driver. They are almost 15 years old and are in their 3rd vehicle since I got them, they sound as good today as when they were new.

It sounds like you have a good idea for placement, search midbass arrays on here for some great input. Have 4 equal drivers can open up some great opportunities. Good luck and have fun.


----------

